# Caution needed for attitude bust link



## niteshft (Jul 10, 2011)

There have been what...3 busts over the past couple weeks with this sites members? There are a couple more on another site and rumer has it that there may be a link with Attitude seed bank. I don't know how strong the link is but it was enough for me to think that caution needs to be made. It may be a good idea to hold off on Attitude purchases until this is sorted out. I would hate to see any other members get busted. 

 If anybody else has heard anything please post it here.


----------



## Genuine (Jul 10, 2011)

woah mind sharing any info that links Attitude to the recent busts? I bought From them a few weeks ago so, yeah...


----------



## Hick (Jul 10, 2011)

WHAT??...  you're "barkin' up a slick tree" I think.  
"IMO".. it's MUCH MUCH more likely associated with the folks involved in _"exchanging personal information"_ through seed swaps, gifts, trades at "other" sites( of which I know several of you are involved in) rather than a 'trusted' and 'reputable' business..   
   Unless there is SOME kind of substantiated evidence to support your "ugly rumor", I suggest you not be slandering the 'tude and promoting/inducing panic.. 
    I don't care for "gossip"...
  "IF" you have _'anything'_ other than some pothead, on some other site, taking wild guesses, I'll listen.


----------



## Roddy (Jul 10, 2011)

Yeah, come on! One was busted because of a crazy landlord, another turned in by his ex....doubtful this is because of the feds watching this site....sorry, or the seedbank.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey Hick this is a case what we should be allowed to use the bullshit smiley


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 10, 2011)

I cant speak for everyone, but placing a seed order where i live is perfectly legal. not many police agencies are going to base an investigation off of seed orders.


----------



## Hick (Jul 10, 2011)

ahhh ... I think niite' is only 'looking out' for everyone.  Just "passing along" what he's heard probably.  
   But who's to say if it wasn't generated by someone with an agenda, an axe to grind, or competitor.  
"LOT'S" of members have ordered from them. I just don't believe they are related. As roddy pointed out.


----------



## nvthis (Jul 10, 2011)

Bet it has something to do with those damn Porno Seeds.....


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> ahhh ... I think niite' is only 'looking out' for everyone. Just "passing along" what he's heard probably.
> But who's to say if it wasn't generated by someone with an agenda, an axe to grind, or competitor.
> "LOT'S" of members have ordered from them. I just don't believe they are related. As roddy pointed out.


 
I have no doubt Niteshift means well.


----------



## Locked (Jul 10, 2011)

People are just freaked...but if you look at it on a case by case basis it is nosy neighbors or exes with an axe to grind that are doing people in.


Tell no one is still the best advice a grower can follow as far as I am concerned. Friends and loved ones fight and do stupid and vindictive things...or that "friend" you told gets pinched and drops your name.

JMO


----------



## niteshft (Jul 10, 2011)

I know of two people on another site, for certain, had thier seeds from Attitude intercepted  and freeked out a little too, soon maybe but better safe than sorry. That is why I logged on to inform whoever. Always use a safe addy when ordering seeds.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 10, 2011)

I have ordered seeds online for about 12 years and always had them delivered to my home.  I even had an order in to Heaven's Stairway when  OG went down.  I have never had any kind of problem ordering seeds and I still believe that it is the safest part of growing.  The people that have gotten busted who are members here had nothing at all to do with ordering seeds--as mentioned it was a crazy landlady and a vindictive ex.


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 10, 2011)

i think they would go after the breeders more, like mark emery.





> Bet it has something to do with those damn Porno Seeds.....


we have seeds that are all girls and get naked????:hubba:


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Unless homeland security is following the computer trail........ and just sending incidential info to local law enforcement....... hard to figure who has the resources to hunt down small time growers using seed orders....... like someone mentioned it ain't attitude...... might be your creditcard company or internet provider....... but it aint attitude...... so order in peace..... get stoned....... be safe...... AND TELL NO ONE.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jul 10, 2011)

I read that those two that got their seeds intercepted were both in the same south american country. I'm no rocket scientist, but maybe it's their government and not attitude? I read on line that the military in that country came down hard on protesters a couple months ago.


----------



## Hick (Jul 11, 2011)

niteshft said:
			
		

> I know of two people on another site, for certain, had thier seeds from Attitude intercepted  and freeked out a little too, soon maybe but better safe than sorry. That is why I logged on to inform whoever. Always use a safe addy when ordering seeds.





> I read that those two that got their seeds intercepted were both in the same south american country



...and how on earth, could you connect seeds intercepted in SA, with the busts from here???  or connect those here to attitude??          That requires a pretty vivid imagination I'm thinkin'... a ridiculously vivid imagination... IMO

Only a few minutes of research here, reveals that at least one of those here, was growing seeds from dr greenthumb I believe. A quick look at the tudes page, doesn't even carry his gear..:confused2:..   How did you connect that one to the tude??

  Man.... can't you see the possible collateral damage that spreading false information, Internet gossip, and unsubstantiated rumors can cause??..


----------



## niteshft (Jul 11, 2011)

Fine, tell everyone to have seeds sent directly to their homes and not take precautions if you want. I'm not surprised to have that kind of information put out here and somewhat expected it. I was only looking out for peeps and making a cautious suggestion. The 2 unrelated Brazilians that got busted aren't your neighbors Hick so why should you care, right? I care for everyone and strongly believe it is in their best interest to have a safe addy to use for seed purchases. The sellers are within their legal rights to sell their seeds where they are located but the buyers are the ones at risk. I think telling everyone to have seeds sent directly to their homes from commercial sellers is irresponsible and doing members a dis justice. This site should be looking out for peeps back not giving them info that may put them in harms way.


----------



## Hick (Jul 11, 2011)

niteshft said:
			
		

> Fine, tell everyone to have seeds sent directly to their homes and not take precautions if you want. I'm not surprised to have that kind of information put out here and somewhat expected it. I was only looking out for peeps and making a cautious suggestion. The 2 unrelated Brazilians that got busted aren't your neighbors Hick so why should you care, right? I care for everyone and strongly believe it is in their best interest to have a safe addy to use for seed purchases. The sellers are within their legal rights to sell their seeds where they are located but the buyers are the ones at risk. I think telling everyone to have seeds sent directly to their homes from commercial sellers is irresponsible and doing members a dis justice. This site should be looking out for peeps back not giving them info that may put them in harms way.



We (MP) is absolutely concerned with "everyones" security and safety. Probably more so than what ever site you passed your 'bad' information from.  To suggest different is nothing but 'another' unjustified and ugly lie.  a false accusation.  


> can't you see the possible collateral damage that spreading false  information, Internet gossip, and unsubstantiated rumors can cause??..


   :confused2:...



> It may be a good idea to *hold off on Attitude purchases* until this is sorted out.


your initial post says NOTHING about "safe addy" or Brazil or any other purchases or seedbanks but Attitude.. It was an insinuation that Attitude might somehow be directly related to, responsible for or to blame for the busts here. Totally unfounded and nothing less than bad PR for the attitude. And you want to talk "irresponsible and dis justice"?? 
  AGAIN... Please... tell me "HOW" you connected "anything" with the bust of members here to attitude. Explain to me how it is anything but a wild and far fetched accusation. 
Show me the slightest connection between our members busts and Brazil intercepting seeds.
 Did those brazillians order w/the 'stealth' option?.. 



> "IF" you have 'anything' other than some pothead, on some other site, taking wild guesses, I'll listen.


I'm still listening...


----------



## Mutt (Jul 11, 2011)

My god....the 'tude probably surpassed Gypsy and Nirvana in seed sales. I could only imagine how many beans they have sent here.
Fact is every bust posted here has absolutely nothing to do with the seed purchases. I have not seen, heard, or experienced any bust caused from getting seeds. 
I just don't see the point of this thread.
When swapping with other members at ANY forum. just prudence is warranted. You take a HUGE risk trading among other members. You better make dang sure they are cool. Safe address or direct to the grow. doesn't matter. You have to get those seeds sooner or later. If they want you all they have to do is sit wait and watch.
A seedbank does not want anyone getting busted. That kind of rumor would put them out of business.


----------



## Hick (Jul 11, 2011)

> That kind of rumor would put them out of business.
> __________________


EXACTLY why I wanted to nip the bull-oney gossip in the 'bud', before it 'blooms' into fact..:rofl: This kind of crap spreads like wild fire. Wether there is a speck of truth or fact to substantiate it or not. Someone is always willing to run around yelling the sky is falling. 
The 'tude has a near flawless reputation. I'd hate to see it diminished due to internet gossip or rumors. 
I've asked for something connecting the dots. If nothing can be provided, I would expect a retraction of the accusation against attitude from the op. It would seem the "responsible" thing to do, no?


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 11, 2011)

Thats why clones rock!


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 11, 2011)

i have ordered three times from the attitude this year. i feel pretty safe and sound(and high). dont let one person get every1s perception jack us around.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 11, 2011)

niteshft has only good intentions to protect the members. I am sure he has looked at this from everyone's perspective now. I doubt he  intended to hurt Attitudes rep. 
I don't mean to speak for him but I think know where he was coming from.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 11, 2011)

niteshft said:
			
		

> Fine, tell everyone to have seeds sent directly to their homes and not take precautions if you want. I'm not surprised to have that kind of information put out here and somewhat expected it. I was only looking out for peeps and making a cautious suggestion. The 2 unrelated Brazilians that got busted aren't your neighbors Hick so why should you care, right? I care for everyone and strongly believe it is in their best interest to have a safe addy to use for seed purchases. The sellers are within their legal rights to sell their seeds where they are located but the buyers are the ones at risk. I think telling everyone to have seeds sent directly to their homes from commercial sellers is irresponsible and doing members a dis justice. This site should be looking out for peeps back not giving them info that may put them in harms way.



What is a safe addy?
Is this an address to send your seeds to, so that this safe addy person can get busted for receiving your seeds? Then in turn snitch you out or tell others that you are growing.:confused2:

I think more people get busted from this safe addy person then the seedbanks. I prefer to tell know no one that I grow. Just my $0.02


----------



## Locked (Jul 11, 2011)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Thats why clones rock!




Ah helll yeah.....I am glad someone said it NCH.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 11, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> What is a safe addy?
> Is this an address to send your seeds to, so that this safe addy person can get busted for receiving your seeds? Then in turn snitch you out or tell others that you are growing.:confused2:
> 
> I think more people get busted from this safe addy person then the seedbanks. I prefer to tell know no one that I grow. Just my $0.02



My point exactly.  I feel far safer having seeds sent to my house than having them sent to someone elses', who would have to be told about my grow.

There is absolutely no reason whatsoever that anyone should believe that ordering seeds from the Tude had anything to do with the busts--there is not even the slightest connection..:confused2:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jul 11, 2011)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Bet it has something to do with those damn Porno Seeds.....



Hey, look!  Boobs!


----------



## Locked (Jul 11, 2011)

Niteshft means well so let's not hammer him please. That being said I also believe there is no threat from ordering from the Tude. All the busts here hve been from loose lips and nosy neighbors.


----------



## niteshft (Jul 11, 2011)

I've purchased seeds from the tude myself, spent over $100 just a few months ago.I think the tude is an up and up company and I felt a loss that some people got busted when thier order was intercepted. My intentions were to warn that the tude may be under the eyes of the gov and to take caution. Sorry I didn't mention the Brazillians on the first post but I guess I was a little too, anxious to get the message out. I hope it hasn't hurt the tude in any way but if they were hurt it was because of the busts, not by my bringing it up. It would have been wrong of me to NOT say anything rather than giving a heads up.
 I was going to mention how I work out my safe addy but I don't want to give out ANY info of how I work. I'm sure you all are smart enough to figure that out for your own needs if you so desire but I strongly suggest that you do get some sort of safe delivery worked out. I myself, feel secure enough with it to order from the tude in the future.


----------



## prefersativa (Jul 11, 2011)

This is a timely subject. I have placed ALL of my past seed orders at the Tude, with 0 problems. On the 4th of July, I placed another. Asked for the guaranteed shipping and stealth. Today I found notice in the mailbox that I have "registered mail" to be picked up in person. I didn't request registered mail, and have never recieved an order this way before. Checked the tracking number, and it is my order.
Should I be worried? Pick it up? Leave it alone?
Not too sure what is the right and safe thing to do here. Your advice is appreciated.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 11, 2011)

I would contact the Tude and see what they think


----------



## Locked (Jul 11, 2011)

niteshft said:
			
		

> I've purchased seeds from the tude myself, spent over $100 just a few months ago.I think the tude is an up and up company and I felt a loss that some people got busted when thier order was intercepted. My intentions were to warn that the tude may be under the eyes of the gov and to take caution. Sorry I didn't mention the Brazillians on the first post but I guess I was a little too, anxious to get the message out. I hope it hasn't hurt the tude in any way but if they were hurt it was because of the busts, not by my bringing it up. It would have been wrong of me to NOT say anything rather than giving a heads up.
> I was going to mention how I work out my safe addy but I don't want to give out ANY info of how I work. I'm sure you all are smart enough to figure that out for your own needs if you so desire but I strongly suggest that you do get some sort of safe delivery worked out. I myself, feel secure enough with it to order from the tude in the future.




I think most of us know your intentions were honorable brosef....no worries here.


----------



## Roddy (Jul 11, 2011)

niteshft said:
			
		

> I've purchased seeds from the tude myself, spent over $100 just a few months ago.I think the tude is an up and up company and I felt a loss that some people got busted when thier order was intercepted. My intentions were to warn that the tude may be under the eyes of the gov and to take caution. Sorry I didn't mention the Brazillians on the first post but I guess I was a little too, anxious to get the message out. *I hope it hasn't hurt the tude in any way but if they were hurt it was because of the busts, not by my bringing it up*. It would have been wrong of me to NOT say anything rather than giving a heads up.
> I was going to mention how I work out my safe addy but I don't want to give out ANY info of how I work. I'm sure you all are smart enough to figure that out for your own needs if you so desire but I strongly suggest that you do get some sort of safe delivery worked out. I myself, feel secure enough with it to order from the tude in the future.




This isn't actually the truth....if the rep of Attitude was hurt it was indeed because of your bringing it up.

While I do see your intentions as honorable, this has to be stressed that this is coincidental and not likely a "Tude issue Maybe a better way of bringing this to the attention of others would have been to say be safe with your mailings, not insinuate Attitude has a problem.


----------



## Roddy (Jul 11, 2011)

Truly, the customs doing their job would be the best reason I could give for the interceptions....


----------



## my my (Jul 11, 2011)

^^^^^ Well said Hammy ^^^^^^^
Nightshft, i know in my hart you were just trying to warn folks! 
I for one appreciate you thinking of us folks.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 11, 2011)

Problem isn't with The Attitude. It's with loose lips. I've gotten every order just fine, westside. More then likely it's someone talking bout fight club....Peace.

7greeneyes


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 11, 2011)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Problem isn't with The Attitude. It's with loose lips. I've gotten every order just fine, westside. More then likely it's someone talking bout fight club....Peace.
> 
> 7greeneyes


 

 Welcome to Fight Club. The first rule of Fight Club is: you do not talk about Fight Club. The second rule of Fight Club is: you DO NOT talk about Fight Club!


----------



## Hick (Jul 11, 2011)

niteshft said:
			
		

> I've purchased seeds from the tude myself, spent over $100 just a few months ago.I think the tude is an up and up company and I felt a loss that some people got busted when thier order was intercepted. My intentions were to warn that the tude may be under the eyes of the gov and to take caution. Sorry I didn't mention the Brazillians on the first post but I guess I was a little too, anxious to get the message out. I hope it hasn't hurt the tude in any way but if they were hurt it was because of the busts, not by my bringing it up. It would have been wrong of me to NOT say anything rather than giving a heads up.
> I was going to mention how I work out my safe addy but I don't want to give out ANY info of how I work. I'm sure you all are smart enough to figure that out for your own needs if you so desire but I strongly suggest that you do get some sort of safe delivery worked out. I myself, feel secure enough with it to order from the tude in the future.



I don't think anyone thought your intentions anything other than sincere. 

  But just as I feared, it is now being repeated at other sites. AND that the busts at MP are due to seeds intercepted from Attitude.EDIT


----------



## JBonez (Jul 11, 2011)

I call **, attitude has a strong rep round the web, if you get caught it's your fault. Done and done, simple as that, attitude is on our side and always has been, _Nuff_ said


----------



## Hick (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm gonna close this. I think it's 'ran it's course'. No need beating a dead horse, ehh? 

Prefersativa can start a new thread with his delivery issue. I'd like to hear how it plays out.


----------

